# cobia from the beach



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

today while fishing for pomps I hooked and got to the sand 3 cownose rays. Big fish, put 14# test line and 50# test. shock leader to the test. So I have heard that cobia will follow rays looking for food the rays have stirred up from the sand. I wonder what kind of bait I could use to miss the rays and possibly attract a cobia. I am throwing a 4oz weight with a13ft rod. the smaller the bait the farther I can get it out there , I think the farther the better. a couple of things have come to mind, a Z man floating worm, cut catfish, cut whiting. I read once on this forum that someone caught a cobia on a sand flea. Any way any ideas you guys have will be helpful. By the way a ladder is out of the question. I fish perdido key and johnson beach.


----------



## Savage87 (Mar 3, 2019)

My dad just showed me a post in a group he is in on facebook a guy just caught a nice cobia from the beach at navarre while pompano fishing they saw the shadow and thought it was a red fish and threw a spoon at it and it inhaled it. So it can definitely be done. Just that's one you dont hear about very often.it just happened this past week from what I gathered from the post


----------



## Savage87 (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Savage87 said:


> View attachment 1077662


Now that's a good fishing story! Well done.


----------



## sethmac (May 11, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jcallaham said:


> today while fishing for pomps I hooked and got to the sand 3 cownose rays. Big fish, put 14# test line and 50# test. shock leader to the test. So I have heard that cobia will follow rays looking for food the rays have stirred up from the sand. I wonder what kind of bait I could use to miss the rays and possibly attract a cobia. I am throwing a 4oz weight with a13ft rod. the smaller the bait the farther I can get it out there , I think the farther the better. a couple of things have come to mind, a Z man floating worm, cut catfish, cut whiting. I read once on this forum that someone caught a cobia on a sand flea. Any way any ideas you guys have will be helpful. By the way a ladder is out of the question. I fish perdido key and johnson beach.


Cobia’s usually are not picky it’s being at the right place right time especially from shore if you can put it in their face most of the time they will eat


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Back in the day, we'd wade out to the 2d sandbar with a 12' ladder and sight fish for cobia. Used feather bucktail jigs, sometimes with a cig on it or with a artificial 12" eel. 
Also used 12-14" artificial lead-head eels. We caught our share. 
Live eels are the way to go, if you can get a few.


----------

